

The gold Apple Watch Edition will start at $10,000 - azurelogic
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/9/8161553/apple-watch-edition-price-how-much

======
S_A_P
I dont feel the intrinsic value. Silicone doesnt age well. I am having trouble
with the idea that the bottom end watches will likely be trumped in a year or
2 with V2. I can appreciate the engineering and thought that went into these
things, but ouch. I wish the folks at apple luck, but I cant see the draw
here. I could be setting myself up for a Steve Ballmer moment though...

~~~
phren0logy
With the $10K version (that's functionally identical to the $350 version) they
aren't looking for customers who are interested in value.

Also: > Silicone doesnt age well. probably isn't what you meant to say.

------
IdeaSunday
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9172792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9172792)

